# Medical Marijuana Legal In New Jersey!!!



## mikey (Jun 20, 2006)

thats right folks another state legalized the precious for medical use only time till the precious is fully legal wut other states are legal? it just proves that the dangers of the precious are purely opinionated and the laws are full of shit


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 23, 2006)

How many states does that make? 2 isn't it?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 26, 2008)

ya how many states in total is it legal now? and which states?


----------



## TokeWithHope (Aug 26, 2008)

i know my grandpa could get it in michigan


----------



## spLIFTED (Aug 26, 2008)

2 states with medical marijuana? no - more like 12 states.


http://www.norml.org/images/med_mj_map_poster.gif


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 26, 2008)

there are a lot of states... california, new jersey, maine, maryland... some more on the west coast i think. soon it will be federal.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Aug 26, 2008)

Keep it coming, it should be legal period!!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 26, 2008)

TokeWithHope said:
			
		

> i know my grandpa could get it in michigan


 
*NO, NO Not yet He cant, but WE are hopeful it will pass in November and be law in January* :woohoo:


----------



## zipflip (Aug 26, 2008)

i can only dream that our  backwoods senator rep's and congreess people from my state would push to pass medicinal use.  lol  some people actuall truly do still ride they horses to the bars in this shithole town even  lol.. no lie... cant get a dui that way i suppose... lol.  but yet its crazy cuz there more farmers and ranchers an cowboys who smoke pot here than people u would most suspect as smokers.  i got nothin gainst cowboys either hick.  incase ur username is a pseudonymn like for that u a cowboy. they get some the best smoke here.  lol the farmers an rachers...  yeah they probly grow themselves.  lol.


----------



## GMCORP (Aug 26, 2008)

Yeah puffin, i'm working hard on that MI campaign.  We will prevail!!!


----------



## Puffin Afatty (Aug 26, 2008)

*Even the Feds seem to lean toward legalization of Medical MJ, hopefully they and the other states that dont have it will see the value :hubba:  

However, these high profile commercial grows are getting far too much attention from LEO and soon the media will be all over em, making every grower out to be a gangster.  Surely, there is more fallout from this to come  *


----------



## SirSmoke-a-Lot (Aug 26, 2008)

If it becomes legal... the price will shoot up and it will be controlled, which is a good thing, the controlling, not the pricing lol... but thats what we have this site for, grow your own lol.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Aug 26, 2008)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Decriminalization_of_cannabis_in_the_United_States


----------



## LowRider (Aug 26, 2008)

gotta link, i can't seem to find anything.  all i can find is that there debating it.


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 26, 2008)

If its true that makes 14 states.
Cali
vermont
Rhode Island
Navada
Washington
colorado
new mexico
Missisipi
north carolina
new york
nebraska
montana
minisota
ohio
and I think michigan is voteing on it this Nov


EDIT:


> NO, NO Not yet He cant, but WE are hopeful it will pass in November and be law in January



Haha beat me to it. My wifes from there thats why I know.


----------



## LowRider (Aug 26, 2008)

Exarmy said:
			
		

> If its true that makes 14 states.
> Cali
> vermont
> Rhode Island
> ...


 
not right:  AK, CA, CO, HI, ME, MT, NV, NM, OR, RI, VT, and WA

Ohio its just decriminalized (100grams i believe), and Minnesota is decriminalized as well.   know there is a strong push in both states but nothing stating that they passed yet.  Still haven't seen anything on the net for NJ ither.


----------



## trashed420 (Aug 26, 2008)

YO USA GOVERNMENT WE KNOW YOUR WATCHING AND FULL OF CRAP SO PLEASE GIVE US THIS ONE THING AND GO DO YOUR WAR THING or "spread democrazy" n yes i spelled democracy wrong for a reason 
is it really asking to much for them to be "hmmm well i guess its ok *stamp a bill* weed is legal


----------



## Exarmy (Aug 27, 2008)

LowRider said:
			
		

> not right: AK, CA, CO, HI, ME, MT, NV, NM, OR, RI, VT, and WA
> 
> Ohio its just decriminalized (100grams i believe), and Minnesota is decriminalized as well. know there is a strong push in both states but nothing stating that they passed yet. Still haven't seen anything on the net for NJ ither.


 
Sorry I must have miss read norml web site


----------

